# question on false interiors



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

out of curiosity, has anyone created an interior like a factory or engine house, using a photo as a diorama? You know, like an old Shorpy photo or something from National Archives or Smithsonian showing an interior wall. This would be in a dimly lit building and would save lots of work creating miniature tools and other such things that would be hard to see. IOW, you'd see the details thru windows. Any photos for inspiration?

I'm looking at some old factory photos of the Swindon Loco works that look great.

Thanks
Dave V


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

no factories, but fake interiors. 
both are about one inch behind the front wall.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a bunch of pictures of folks I've operated with and printed them out to 1:20 scale. I stuck them behind the windows...


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; looks like in the lower photo you installed the backdrop and then some 3-D objects closer to the window where the dog and man are standing. I'm assuming you sprayed the paper(?) with Krylon matte or something to preserve it a bit outside. Nice work! Very inspiring. 

Dave V


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
Yes, I found some interior shots of stuff hanging on pegboard and used that behind the objects. I also glued a few tools on top of that.









All of the backgrounds are printed on Papilio Inkjet White Waterproof Vinyl ( http://www.papilio.com/inkjet%20wat...media.html )
It has an adhesive backing. I do spray it with Krylon to protect it from UV.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very convincing. Thanks.


----------

